# Fit the new Wiper Blades.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Bought a pair of the new 'Aero' wiper blades for the MH off E Bay.
Price £7.99 with free delivery.....Halfords £37.50.
I've heard comments that the E Bay ones are good quality.

After faffing around for 15 minutes, they are always so fiddly, I resorted to Google with this result:-

Wiper Fitting Guide.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wiper Blades*

Just ordered the same from Ebay for my Renault Trafic £4.99 inc postage. They are a pair with one at 24 inches & 1 at 21 inches, worth while making sure what you order is the same size as what is fitted. Fitted this type before on a previous car, the video makes it look easy, took one of mine off to check the operation before ordering.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Me also. I bought a pair off ebay for our people carrier for £10. Dealer wanted over £40 and halfords were over £30. I was sceptical at first so carried the old blades around in the car for a while. The new ones have been so good that I've now thrown the old ones away and bought new ones from same retailer for the toad. Just shows the mark-ups that dealers and shops like Halfords are making.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that EJB that's solved a mystery for me.

$64 question how do I access the washer jets on a Fiat X2/50


----------

